# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Edger advice: Weco (digital imaging) vs Santinelli (tracer)

## callan

Our edger is on its way out and we are looking into some options. It was a Weco and it was probably from the turn of the century. We are considering for our needs the Weco E1 2 edger and also the Santinelli LE 1200. It appears the Weco has more features but it costs over 25% less than the Santinelli. The Weco E1 2 has this gravitech digital imaging technology so it takes an image of the lens or a frame for the lens to be edge so you dont need to trace anything. Also the Weco has drill option that the Santinelli LE1200 doesnt (without purchasing addons). Is the imaging technology better, worse, about the same as an edger with a tracer for those that have used both? Is one better as far as ease of use?  Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with these edgers? Thanks

----------


## egiambalvo

I have a briot with gravitech.. briot  and Weco are the same machines.   I love the gravitech..  if you do logos and drills it is amazing.  For metal and zyl, as long as your demo is correct size you are good to go but cheap frames the demos are often too small . .. if you get a weco or briot (the pretty version of weco)  then you have an awesome machine.  And tell your sales rep that Eddie G recommends you.

----------


## myoman

I currently have the Weco E.3 and am looking at the Briot with the gravitec. How long have you had yours? Any issues, complaints? The one thing about the Weco I wish could change is that it rough cuts the lens first then measures and then finishes. Does the Briot measure the lens before the cutting process starts?

----------


## egiambalvo

I have had mine since January 19 ... the edging cycle process should be configurable.. call the tech line and ask them. I am very happy with the quality of the finished work.  It is slower but more accurate  than my indo.  For my expensive lenses slower with reduced breakage is a happy trade off.  I still run my cheap insurance jobs on my info as I can do them faster and get them out of the way.

----------


## Tallboy

I couldn't imagine a better tracer than the newest "wrap" tracers sold by santinelli.  They are precise to the point that their variable beveling can be done almost always in one cut.   I'm sure the digital image tracing has its place, but I can't think it gets in the ballpark of what the Nidek one does.

They also give you super precise wrap measurements for individualized lenses (though a lens clock and protractor can pretty much do the same thing, its nice to confidently get it down to tenths of a MM when doing wrap work.

----------


## jefe

I have the Attitude Tracer/Blocker by Briot.  It has the Gravitech feature, and i works well.  That said, it's good that it also has a tracer for high cyl jobs, wrap jobs, etc.

----------


## salvadorjoshua

> We are considering for our needs the Weco E1 2 edger and also the Santinelli LE 1200.


Hello. Sorry to resurrect an old thread. Which edger did you end up choosing?

I have a window of opportunity to purchase a lightly used Weco E.12 to replace our aging Briot Silver+. If you picked the Weco, I'd be very interested to hear what you think of it after a few years of using it.

----------


## bonocchio

wondering why is the Briot pretty version of the Weco?  they are exactly the same right.
just here (The Netherlands) most sales people who sells Nidek are saying that Briot/Weco is not trustworthy, and Weco sales says that Briot inside is all plastic vs metal parts in Weco, I really do not believe that.
I wanted to choose a Nidek Lexce, but unfortunately much more expensive

----------

